# english speaking lawer



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

hi if any body needs a exulant english speaking lawer in italy i can highly recomend one 

who got me some money from a large firm in italy as damages , somthing iam told is unherd of and you are usaly dead before they pay out any way she got me damages and she allso does house sales checks will and every thing a solictor does but she does what it says on the tin hence we will be having a hollday this year  

if any one needs her contact detales pm me


----------



## Oliver21 (Jul 9, 2014)

An English in Italy is hard to find.


----------

